# Foods To Eat While Waiting For Dentures



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

My grown son recently had all his teeth pulled, last Friday. Now, he has to wait for two weeks to get impressions for the dentures. Then two weeks after that, he will get his dentures. 

The problem is that his friend contacted me and said he is not eating. I think it is probably because his gums are still quite sore, as it was a nasty job. His teeth were bad. So he can't tolerate dairy products too well, what else would you suggest he try to eat? Everything I think of that is soft besides eggs, is dairy. He is having headaches and I am thinking that is because he is not eating anything. 

Any suggestions are welcome....

katlupe


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

That sounds horrible!

How about soup, yogurt, jello, popscicles, mashed potatoes, eggs?

Or he could try slim fast or energy shakes.

Poor thing.

Beth


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Applesauce is always good. Ensure would be wise so he'd get his extra vitamins and such.

I read that the carbonation in soda pop cleans out the mouth wounds...I drank some and it relieved some of my pain too. I have two holes healing up from my dental surgery this week.

Soups are good with crackers too, just crumble up the crackers and let them get soggy and then they're easier to chew.

I hope he gets feeling better!

Kat


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

If you're worried about him not getting enough nutrition, a can of Ensure will be a lot better than Slim-fast. Loaded with calories and nutrients.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh thank you!! That makes perfect sense to me. I feel stupid for not thinking of Ensure myself. Thanks again. You all are just great.....you always come through when I need something fast!!!

katlupe


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

Why is it taking so long? When DH had to have upper teeth extracted, dentist took impression before extracting; we took the impression to a place who made the set of dentures in one day. Next day we picked up dentures, back to dentist who placed them in. He was out of work two days. Perhaps it was because at that time we lived near a good size town with this facility. I don't know but it was fast and easy. I think he had milkshakes for the most part. He really didn't feel like eating but of course it was only two days.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My DH just had some made for the top and they put them in the same day they took the old ones out. Try yougurt if he cann't use other dairy and soft boiled eggs. Oatmeal is my DH's favorite. 



Tiffin said:


> Why is it taking so long? When DH had to have upper teeth extracted, dentist took impression before extracting; we took the impression to a place who made the set of dentures in one day. Next day we picked up dentures, back to dentist who placed them in. He was out of work two days. Perhaps it was because at that time we lived near a good size town with this facility. I don't know but it was fast and easy. I think he had milkshakes for the most part. He really didn't feel like eating but of course it was only two days.


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

Well lets see what I can add here. I had all of my uppers pulled on Dec. 7 2006. I had my denture placed Jan. 12 2007. 
First and foremost is to get him eating everything he can as soon as he can. The actual chewing will help with the healing. I was eating chicken within 2 days. Uncomfortable, yes. But worth it, definitely. To start with Chicken soup is great, any kin of soup. Make sure it has chunks in it. The soft chunks will help with the start to chewing. 
Jello, applesauce, ramen noodles, as bad as it sounds McDonald's cheeseburgers are soft and easy to chew, spaghetti, lasagna.
As for the length of time to takes to get them. I waited on mine as it would have been an extra 1000 to have an immediate fitted. It would have been easier but ALOT more expensive. I am happy I waited for healing reasons. The healing that is happening now is not so nice but it all part of not taking care of my darn teeth to begin with.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

When I got my dentures I cooked just the way I always did, then put mine in a food processer and chopped up the meat. Didn't look to appitizing but tasted good.

The Ensure is very good. After I had gall bladder surgery That was about all I could handle for a couple weeks.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bgraham said:


> That sounds horrible!
> 
> How about soup, yogurt, jello, popscicles, mashed potatoes, eggs?
> 
> ...



My sis in law just had this done. Refried beans w/cheese for something a bit filling. Corn bread or muffins with no extra goodies in them. Soft white bread, applesauce. 

good luck.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Oatmeal with soft boiled eggs for breakfast
Oatmeal with sausage gravy for lunch
Oatmeal with pureed canned fruit for dinner.

Just vary the topping. Worked when I had mine out.


----------

